# So what IS the difference between a leg and a teaser?



## hans44 (Feb 28, 2005)

DISCLAMER: The subject of this post is not designed to describe the actual content of the following "problem"


Now, on to the meat:

Back in my freshman year, my school was doing West Side Story for it's Spring Musical. I was assigned to a drop pole that had one of three fences (like those you may find at an elementary school) duct taped to it.

During our Dress Rehearsal on the Tuesday before opening night (Thursday), we were informed that the drama clubs from the three Junior Highs in our district would be attending the rehearsal.

So far, so good, right?

During one blackout, I was told (like I had been for the last 3 days) to lower my drop pole so that the fence was a "wall". This was a relatively easy task, so I released the locking handle and started to lower the pole.

A quick pause to describe our set. In front of two of the three "fences" we had, there were black teasers to hide the lights, curtain rods, and the fences. My fence was directly behind the first teaser.

Here's the problem. I waited until DURING the blackout to grab and release the locking handle. By mistake, I lowered the teaser until it was 10 ft. above the ground before realizing that it was the wrong pole.

I quickly pulled the teaser back to it's previous position, and lowered the leg. This was one of my few screw-ups as a techie, but it is definitely the most memorable.



PLEASE REPLY IN POST: What did you think my problem was going to be at first? Be truthful!


----------



## ship (Feb 28, 2005)

Uhm, first pulling the wrong lineset.

In remembering teaser/boarder and tormenters/legs as a name though each would have their own specific description, it's fairly easy to guy's at least. Think of it as a short skirt verses that of the legs. Short skirt. One in term will never mistake it again.

Fence??? Was it a flown in scenic item?

One should have an index light over the rail. While you have to balance seeing the pin-rail with watching the stage as you bring it in - mind you if you flew it in that far you broke a primary rule in flying gear, than the index light and your well marked drop of choice in being visable should not have been a problem in seeing during the scene verses during blackout - at least on stage but not at the fly rail which never goes dark.


----------



## propmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

i tape off our teasers at trim hieght because i always get someone to move them...


----------



## ccfan213 (Feb 28, 2005)

our index lights are dead, im not quite sure whats wrong with them, but its not the lamps, because all of them are out and when i replace the bulbs they still are. i have yet to find time to worry about it


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Feb 28, 2005)

just because I think I know the difference, but want to make sure...

teaser-these are the things running across the entire stage at ceiling height (15-18 feet??) commonly. 

legs- these are the things running from top to bottom on the side sof the stage

tormentors- same thing as a leg, right? also, isn't it a pipe that looks like the rail for older people's bathroom's, that you can hang lights on? I' read that term in a bookon lighting once, and we have two of those, so that's what I callthem, but then I never hear anyone else use that term....

I was actually guessing you were asking the same question I was, and I was about to learn from you question, but you didn't ask it, so now I have to look silly and ask.


----------



## propmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

hmm...i thought a tormentors was a teaser.


----------



## zac850 (Feb 28, 2005)

A tormentor is the first leg right behind the proscenium arch. I think everything else you said is correct, but I never can remember these things.


----------



## hans44 (Mar 1, 2005)

First: I know what the difference is between a leg and teaser


teaser-teaser-teaser-teaser-teaser-teaser-teaser-teaset
leg ^
leg Teases the audience
leg
leg
leg
leg <"Holds up" Stage
leg
leg
leg
leg



Second: Yes, they were flying in.

Third: Total blackout, me within 20 ft. of stage. Any light would be seen by audience (We only have 3 Legs on each side plus mid-curtain.


----------



## Eboy87 (Mar 2, 2005)

You're dead on with the tormenters, or torms as we call them, JahJahwarrior. It's just to hang lights behind the proscenium (spelled right?). This brings a question of my own, we've used something called a vomitorium before to light the side of our stage. What is a vomitorium, and please don't say a place to vomit, we came up with that on our own.


----------



## SuperCow (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually, in ancient Roman times, a vomitorium was constructed off the main banquet of larger houses for use during orgies.


----------



## ship (Mar 3, 2005)

This is a prime place for ISU people to comment on, and it's name does have something to do with another purpose of it I'm sure.

If you don't know, ask Dan or John for the history of Allen Theater.


----------



## darkfield (Mar 3, 2005)

Eboy87 said:


> You're dead on with the tormenters, or torms as we call them, JahJahwarrior. It's just to hang lights behind the proscenium (spelled right?). This brings a question of my own, we've used something called a vomitorium before to light the side of our stage. What is a vomitorium, and please don't say a place to vomit, we came up with that on our own.



I am not sure what your stage looks like, but the stage house probably has vomitoriums (okay, vomitoria). It's not so much a lighting postion, like torms and tesers, but I guess it could be in some situations. It's the true architectural term for the passageway leading out of the seating area (think of where the steps lead down and out, heading out of the house, sort of the tunnel).

And as mentioned, the name has exactly the association you think it does. Out with the old, making more room for more food and drink. How did the Roman empire ever fall?


----------



## seanb (Mar 3, 2005)

There are a lot of wrong answers here, from my viewpoint.

A vomitorium exits off the downstage in a thrust stage (or arena stage) diagonally under the audience.

In SOFT GOODS (ie fabric blacks) the border runs horizontally above the stage to prevent the audience looking into the fly tower or seeing the LX pipes. The legs fall vertically to mask the wings.

in HARD GOODS (flats, basically) the teaser hangs horizontally doing the same thing as borders. The tormentor hangs vertically doing the same thing as legs.

The only difference is in what they're made of, they perform the same function!


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Mar 3, 2005)

so, seeing atha ll my teasers and tormentors are fabric, and have no structural purpose (to hang lights on or anything) they are no teasers and tormentors, they are borders and legs? 

but the pipes that look like rails in bathrooms for handicapped people, that you moutn lights on, those ARE called Tormentors, right? 
thanks!

vomitorium: a seat area specially for play critics who you DON'T like  

and just so you don't get confused, thta's not a defitnion of the word


----------



## hans44 (Mar 3, 2005)

no, i was being metaphoric. It "looks" like the legs are supporting the stage; in reality they just block the wings. Also, at my stage, the teasers, legs, and curtains are all fabric.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Mar 3, 2005)

smart me....forgot to log in  (I think for the first time...)


----------

